# Creme Fraiche



## MochaBean04 (Jan 17, 2005)

i have a cheesecake recipe that has this as a topping and i honeslty never heard of it.  Can you make it or do you have to buy it?  thanks in advance.

melissa


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2005)

Creme Fraiche


Creme fraiche is pronounced 'krem fresh'.  It is a thick and smooth heavy cream with a wonderfully rich and velvety texture.  This matured cream has a nutty, slightly sour taste produced by culturing pasteurized cream with a special bacteria.  In France, where it originated, the cream is unpasteurized so it naturally contains the bacteria necessary to make creme fraiche.  The butterfat content varies (usually 30%), as there is no set standard so you will find every brand tastes a little differently.  Creme fraiche can be found in specialty food stores and some grocery stores although it is quite expensive.  

Creme fraiche is used in both sweet and savory dishes.  Makes a wonderful topping for fresh berries, cobblers and puddings.  


In a medium saucepan over low heat, warm the cream to 105 degrees F (40 degrees C). Remove from heat and stir in the buttermilk. Transfer cream to a large bowl and allow the mixture to stand in a warm place, loosely covered with plastic wrap, until thickened but still pourable.  Stir and taste every 6 - 8 hours. This takes anywhere from 8 to 36 hours.  The creme is ready when it is thick with a slightly nutty sour taste.  Chill cream for several hours before using. Creme fraiche may be made and stored in the refrigerator for up to 10 days. 

Creme fraiche frosting:  

In bowl of electric mixer, with whisk attachment, beat the Creme fraiche with 1-2 tablespoons (14-28 grams) of granulated white sugar until stiff peaks form.  Can use instead of whipped cream for desserts that would benefit from the slight nutty sour taste. 

 Recipe:

1 cup (240 ml) heavy whipping cream 

1 tablespoon buttermilk

Note:  If possible, use pasteurized heavy whipping cream, as ultra pasteurized will take much longer to thicken.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 18, 2005)

Another thing you can substitute in place of buttermilk to make creme fraiche is plain yogurt.  

I normally make mine with a small container of yogurt (the smallest I can find) and then stir half of that with 2 cups of heavy cream that is brought to a rolling boil and then cooled slightly.  

Stir the two together and let it ferment overnight in the warmest place in your kitchen.  In the morning place it in the refrigerator to chill.  

You can whip it before using as Erik suggested or you can just use dollops of it to finish off a dish.   It has an extremely creamy texture and if you whip it, it will be light and fluffy with a slight tang to it.


----------



## kyles (Jan 18, 2005)

I presume you get regular sour cream where you are? The flavour is very similar and it would be a fine substitute.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd like some tips on where to find plain pasteurized cream - even Whole Foods only has the 'ultra' stuff - which if you look, has carragenen and other additives to it!


----------

